# Chasing Canada Geese



## turfguy (Jan 20, 2010)

I am looking for information any of you might have on training Cooper to chase Canada Geese. I work on a golf course and they are quite a nuisance. I have taken him out on the course everyday for the past three weeks and just his presence seems to be working to scare them off for a little while but they always return. He seems to be picking up on the fact that they are there but I would like for him to give chase to try to really deter them from inhabiting the golf course. Anybody have any experience with this kind of training? All suggestions are welcome.

Thanks

Turfguy


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Funny thing, we were just talking about this the other day with some buddies.
Canadian geese are a pain... and we see alot of them on certain courses up here in Canada (go figure)
Not sure your V will be too much of a deterant. Be careful around the geese, if ticked off they will come after you...ask me how I know ;D
Be careful, if they have their little ones near by they will go after anything that is near them... I would maybe wait to let yor V run after them after he's grown some, just a thought.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

Eventually it will catch the goose and break its neck.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Uhmm.... Do you really want to train him to chase geese? He is a pointer after all, and his natural inclination will be to point and stalk, but not so much chase after his first few unsuccessful attempts. An adult Canada is a fairly formidable critter. I wouldn't want a young Vizsla to cross paths with one, but an adult dog with a few seasons under it's belt should be able to hold it's own.

If you're really trying to inhibit the geese from occupying the course, this is the wrong time of the year. Geese go through a molt just prior to laying a clutch at which point they are virtually flightless. Keeping them off the course leading into the molt will pattern successive generation away from the course. Tollers, Border Collies Cattle Dogs and herders are a better bet than a Vizsla.
We have a co worker that bring his dog to work at certain times of the year for just this purpose. It's a pretty large Nuclear Power facility, and the dog has done a pretty good job. Geese still land during the times the flyways are active, but we no longer have nesting pairs.


----------



## turfguy (Jan 20, 2010)

Gunnr,

Yes, if he is trainable to chase that is what I want to be able to do with him. Here in Ohio it is absolutely the right time to be harassing the geese as they are about to the point where they are beginning to pair up for the mating season. Ohio DNR has a great website resource that shows a timeline of when the best times to harass are and what times you are waisting your time. I don't even care if he doesn't necessarily chase them as long as his presence causes them to find shelter elsewhere. They are just such a menace on the course that I am hoping he will be able to help us out.


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

I think you need to invest in a rottweiler...


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm thinking alligator... but that's just a Florida boy's opinion.


----------

